# M-Edge Executive for Kindle 2



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I received my M-Edge Executive for my Kindle2 Max. I purchased the leather one. I've attached 3 pictures to show you the Front, Back, and Open. Max likes it....
jp


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I received mine today as well. I purchased the Pebbled Navy Blue. Mine has the hinge mechanism, but also has two straps for the right side edges. Yesterday I received my skin from Decalgirl to nicely. Maybe I'll take the time to take some pictures and post them.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I purchased the same cover, but in pebbled fuchsia, and received it yesterday.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine came today too in Smooth Mocha leather. It fits very well, corners seem less tight than the one for Kindle 1 so it was easier to put in. Also - I already had the new Illuminator so that is in place too. I am also finding it easier to hold than the converted Oberon journal. Love the suede on the fingers.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

How thick is the M-edge? 

Amazon says it's 1 inch thick.  That seem excessively thick since the K is only 1/3 inch.  The eluminator light must be less than 1/2 inch, that still leaves an extra 1/2 inch of nothingness.  Does it feel too thick for the thin Kindle?


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

That is very nice. I ordered the Sapphire blue and am hoping it is in my PO Box when I get there tomorrow!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

The case is a about 1/2", maybe a bit thicker.  If you squeeze it, it's 1/2".  I like the feel of it.  The leather is padded and there is a hard insert to add protection.
jp


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

The case looks great, not cheap looking at all. I'll have to snag one of these.


----------



## ghum (Feb 13, 2009)

Jpmorgan,
Thanks for the review.  I heard that M-edge started producing their covers before the Kindle 2.0 was released and were designing them according to publicized specs.  Therefore I was concerned that the kindle was not an exact fit.  How secure is the kindle in the cover?
                              gary


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Lalaboobaby said:


> I received mine today as well. I purchased the Pebbled Navy Blue. Mine has the hinge mechanism, but also has two straps for the right side edges. Yesterday I received my skin from Decalgirl to nicely. Maybe I'll take the time to take some pictures and post them.


 I hope so! I love my M-Edge which is still taking care of my K-1, and I did choose smooth mocha leather as I felt it would be less stiff than the pebbled ones. All I know is that I could fold it back without a problem within the first day, because it's flexible. And it looks and feels great. Very nice workmanship on it.

I am still wondering whether to get the Platform as a secondary cafe type one, in this nice navy blue color, or the Prodigy one since I so like the hinge security and the float-on-top looks.

It will depend on whether the platform is really 9" high relative to 8.25" on the Prodigy, since the K2 is already taller than the K1-cover, and the Amazon cover has approximately 3/4 " leeway in my purse where it is snugly kept and not too close to the zipper above.

I don't think the Platform would fit as nicely at 9" (and don't understand why it would be that much longer than the 8" Kindle) but if it's shorter, that's what I will want. But I'll be happy to use the Prodigy too, as my alternative.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks to whoever added the photos!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Kindle fits very snug in the Executive case.  I had the case open and shook it vigorously and the Kindle stayed secured.  I love the nice solid feel of this case.  My Decalgirl skins should be here next week, I'll post more picture when I get them applied.
jp


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered a K1 executive cover when they went on sale, and I ordered a K2 platform jacket for my mom for her new K2.  M-edge goofed and sent me two K2 covers.  They sent a K2 Prodigy instead of K1 executive.  I emailed them and they emailed back very quickly and told me they would be sending me the correct K1 case.  I do have to say this though, the K2 case is slimmer than the current K1 case I have.  I was tempted to keep it and give it to my mom, along with the platform jacket, but she doesn't understand the need to change covers.  LOL.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

drenee said:


> I ordered a K1 executive cover when they went on sale, and I ordered a K2 platform jacket for my mom for her new K2. M-edge goofed and sent me two K2 covers. They sent a K2 Prodigy instead of K1 executive. I emailed them and they emailed back very quickly and told me they would be sending me the correct K1 case. I do have to say this though, the K2 case is slimmer than the current K1 case I have. I was tempted to keep it and give it to my mom, along with the platform jacket, but she doesn't understand the need to change covers. LOL.


 I wrote that I was trying to decide between the Platform and the Prodigy for the K2 but that they showed 9" high for Platform. Since you have the Platform, is it really 3/4ths of an inch taller than the Prodigy cover?

Can you give your impressions of the Platform? Thanks!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

thats a very nice looking case, my husband would really like that i bet


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> I wrote that I was trying to decide between the Platform and the Prodigy for the K2 but that they showed 9" high for Platform. Since you have the Platform, is it really 3/4ths of an inch taller than the Prodigy cover?
> 
> Can you give your impressions of the Platform? Thanks!


I just got the Platform yesterday in Pebbled Navy leather and really like it alot. I like the way it folds over flat and the ledge on the left (where the light goes) is a good spot to hold it for me. I much prefer holding it this way as opposed to the book feel of the K1 Executive case that I still have. I measured my Platform and it is 9" tall-they have that silly little pen loop on the top and I think that's why they needed the extra height. Hope this helps a little bit!
Ruby


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

These ones look really classy and professional. You gotta have the both the professional look as well as the flashy ones.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I just got mine too.  I really like it.  It is the executive in mocha with saddle strap.  I love the smell, the feel, the pockets, the closure strap, and the height.  I wish it was a little less wide, though.  I guess once I have my light, I won't mind, but untill then, the binding seems so much bigger than it needs to be.

I'm glad I got the 4 corners model so I won't have to deal with the clips.  Its comes in and out of the straps easily enough, but it is held inside snug and safe.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

k_reader said:


> I just got mine too. I really like it. It is the executive in mocha with saddle strap. I love the smell, the feel, the pockets, the closure strap, and the height. I wish it was a little less wide, though. I guess once I have my light, I won't mind, but untill then, the binding seems so much bigger than it needs to be.
> 
> I'm glad I got the 4 corners model so I won't have to deal with the clips. Its comes in and out of the straps easily enough, but it is held inside snug and safe.


Yeah, but when you fold it back that left ledge is perfect for holding.
We have the same equipment (but you knew that).

Eric


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah we do have the same stuff!  I actually loved reading with it open last night in bed.  I can hold the case on the left or right and it almost stands up on its own propped up against me.  So, its comfy to hold both folded back or open.  It does also lay flat when opened on the kitchen table.


----------

